# Eigenes Rescue System

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wollte fragen wie man vorgehen muss,  um ein eigenes Rescue System zu bauen.

Muss ohne CD funktionieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## Finswimmer

Du baust dir eine kleine Partition mit einer Gentoo Grundinstallation auf.

Die trägst du dann in Lilo/Grub ein.

Fertig.

Tobi

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Bsp. Wie kann ich den Rescue System starten wenn das System zerschossen ist und ich nur ssh Zugriff habe?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest im Lilo als Default dein Rescue System(RS) eintragen.

Wenn du dann dein Hauptsystem zerschossen hast, rebootest du einfach.

Beim Starten vom normalen System musst du dann halt erst das RS starten, dann manuell per lilo -D "whatever" dein Hauptsystem starten.

Gibt aber auch mit Sicherheit bessere Ideen.

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

Auf einem Rechner, auf dem man physisch Zugang hat, reichlich sinnlos. Es gibt genügend Rescue-CDs  :Smile: 

Auf einem Server ist das schon schwieriger. Bei Hetzner z.b. lagert das auf einem TFTP-Server, per Webinterface stellt man ein, dass man vom Rescuesystem booten möchte. Dabei wird die Netzwerkkonfiguration so geändert, dass die Netzwerkkarte den TFTP-Server findet und von ihm das Rescuesystem lädt. Bau das irgendwer ohne entsprechende Hardware nach  :Smile: 

@Hotstuff, wenn man SSH-Zugang hat, braucht man auch kein Rescuesystem.

----------

## samsonus

 *Quote:*   

> Dabei wird die Netzwerkkonfiguration so geändert, dass die Netzwerkkarte den TFTP-Server findet und von ihm das Rescuesystem lädt. Bau das irgendwer ohne entsprechende Hardware nach  

 

das klingt stark nach PXE  :Wink: 

wenn du keinen physikalischen Zugriff hast und dein Anbieter die keine Moeglichkeit bietet diesen Fall abzudecken, dann bleibt Dir wahrscheinlich nur eine Loesung in der Art wie von Finswimmer beschrieben. Persoenlich wuerde ich es allerdings ablehnen, da jedes mal das Rescue system gebootet werden wuerde.

geht es denn ueberhaupt um einen server?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> Persoenlich wuerde ich es allerdings ablehnen, da jedes mal das Rescue system gebootet werden wuerde.

 

Wie oft musst du einen Server neustarten? Daher denke ich, dass es eine ganz gute Lösung ist.

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Und falls du nicht Lilo sondern GRUB verwendest...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-358022.html#2565860

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Kann man bei fdisk nur 4 Partitionen anlegen?

Was ist eine extended Partition?

Vorschlag:

```
/dev/md1  /boot  /boot  Raid-1 

swap  swap  Normale Partitionen

/dev/md3  /  /  Raid-5

/dev/md4  LVM2 Volumes  Raid-5
```

Wie soll ich das  Rescue System Partitionieren?

Vorschlag, Ideen

Besten Dank

Gruss Dave

Gruss Dave

----------

## Max Steel

mann kann natürlich mehrere machen, aber nur 4 "primäre" Partitionen, die extended ist eine "primäre" die mehrere Partitionen enthält.

Ein Beispiel:

```
   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1           6       48163+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2               7        1223     9775552+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1224        1467     1959930   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            1468        3654    17567077+   5  Erweiterte

/dev/hda5            1468        1592     1004031   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/hda6            1593        1836     1959898+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            1837        3654    14603053+  83  Linux
```

hda1 - hda 4 sind "primär"

hda 1 

hda 2 

hda 3 

hda 4 die erweiterte, in dieser großen Partitionen, du siehst sie geht von ende hda3 bis ende Festplatte

hda 5 ist in hda4, anfang ist anfang hda4, ende irgendwo mittendrinn.

hda 6 ist ende hda5 bis irgendwo danach

hda 7 ist ende hda6 bis ende hda4 (Plattenende)

erstellt werden sie immer gleich, in fdisk

```

Befehl (m für Hilfe): n

Befehl  Aktion

   e      Erweiterte

   p      Primäre Partition (1-4)

e

Partitionsnummer (1-4): 1

Erster Zylinder (1-9729, Vorgabe: 1):

Benutze den Standardwert 1

Letzter Zylinder oder +Größe, +GrößeK oder +GrößeM (1-9729, Vorgabe: 9729):

Benutze den Standardwert 9729

Befehl (m für Hilfe): n

Befehl  Aktion

   l      Logische Partition (5 oder größer)

   p      Primäre Partition (1-4)

l

Erster Zylinder (1-9729, Vorgabe: 1):

Benutze den Standardwert 1

Letzter Zylinder oder +Größe, +GrößeK oder +GrößeM (1-9729, Vorgabe: 9729): +50M

Befehl (m für Hilfe): n

Befehl  Aktion

   l      Logische Partition (5 oder größer)

   p      Primäre Partition (1-4)

l

Erster Zylinder (8-9729, Vorgabe: 8):

Benutze den Standardwert 8

Letzter Zylinder oder +Größe, +GrößeK oder +GrößeM (8-9729, Vorgabe: 9729):

Benutze den Standardwert 9729

Befehl (m für Hilfe): 
```

und so weiter und so fort

Das BEispiel auf ein normales Betriebssystem dann:

```
   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1        7    56164+    5  Linux

/dev/hdb2               8            9729      78148161  7  Erweiterte

/dev/hdb6               9         920     7333641   83  Linux

/dev/hdb7             921        1045     1004031   83  Linux

/dev/hdb8            1046        9729    69754198+  83  Linux
```

Naja so ähnlich, ich hoffe jedenfalls das es dir helfen konnte.

Es gehen jedenfalls 4 "Primäre" wobei du darauf achtest das die Erweiterte auch nur eine Primäre ist, und darin mehrere Logische.

----------

